# Paykoc Briar Churchwarden



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Over the weekend, I decided that I required a Churchwarden style pipe in order to be in harmony with the world. So I went down to the B&M yesterday and came home with this. I like the styling and the feel of it...seems to smoke OK after only 1 bowl, but there's something that's got me confused. If you look along the stem, at about the 7 1/2" mark, you'll notice what appears to be a joint, only problem is, after applying what I think should be sufficient force to separate it, it won't budge, and I'm afraid of breaking it should I exert more pressure on it. Is that an actual joint, like for a filter or cleaning or something? Or maybe it's just an extension for whatever reason and not meant to be removed? I've looked online, but can't find detailed enough info about this particular pipe (it's not a terribly expensive one).

Any personal knowledge about this particular pipe would be appreciated...also, I've noticed that I can't run a pipecleaner all the way through from the mouthpiece to the base of the stem, but I can do the reverse, however, if I insert the cleaner at the base of the stem I have to push it all the way through, I can't , for example, push it in halfway and then pull it back out, or it will hang up on something...I don't get it.

Last thing...I've decided that I like a blend from my B&M called "Heavy English", that's all that I know about it...any suggestions for quality tinned tobacco in the "English" vein? Sorry that's not much to go on, I only smoke a bowl or two a week, but I think that's going to be increasing some if I can find a tobak that I truly enjoy.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## kamros (Apr 17, 2009)

Great looking pipe, i have been thinking of buying one when i get a chance. As to the stem, the only thing i can think of is that it is screwed in so you would have to twist it.

i had this problem with my meerschaum, pulled and pulled before i figured out that i had to twist it 

And as to tobacco, im still pretty new to this so im still on aeromatics so i cant help there.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

kamros said:


> Great looking pipe, i have been thinking of buying one when i get a chance. As to the stem, the only thing i can think of is that it is screwed in so you would have to twist it.


I've tried twisting, both directions...also, smoke will exit at that point, if I blow down the stem...

thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know what to tell you about the pipe, sorry

I like frog morton english blend.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mitch said:


> I like frog morton english blend.


I've read the Frog Morton name bandied about quite a bit on this board...something in that line has definitely got my curiosity up...I know that I've also seen many other references to tinned tobacco but darned if I can find them when I'm looking. I'm planning on buying 2 tins to experiment with, of which frog morton may have a leg-up (frog...leg...I kill myself sometimes...lol :behindsofa just because I like the name, but I'd like also, a full bodied, strong, English and in some format that I've not tried...flake, cake, rope, whatever the choices are...I've even tossed around the idea of some of that "1793" that I spent most of the evening reading about in another post.

Lotta research seems to go into picking a pipe blend that meets my flavor ques: I like full body, smoothness, Not crazy about the tongue biters or aromatics...hell, I dunno, someone put "Irish Flake" out as a good strong blend, maybe I should grab a tin if it as well? When you're new, everythings an adventure!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

You should do the newbie pipe tobaccy trade. Great way to try different blends. The frog is a tin too, not a strong blend though. You can taste the latakia though. Also try blends with perique in it. It tends to be spicy.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Check out the bulk tobaccos at pipesandcigars.com, you can buy small amounts of name brand blends to try out, and don't pass up the house brand tobacco Hearth and Home, some really good stuff there. The H & H Anniversary Kake is a real winner.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

OK, so being the impulsive and impetuous fool that I am...I ordered these:

Hearth & Home *Anniversary 
Kake* (ounces)
Hearth & Home *Ten to 
Midnight* (ounces)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe 
Tobacco - *Squadron Leader*
(50g)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe 
Tobacco - *1792 Flake*
(50g)
Sam Gawith Tin Pipe 
Tobacco - *Best Brown
Flake* (50g)

Any thoughts?


----------

